# Could y'all do me a favor?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Could you all direct WIHH in what she needs to know in order to knit me a red sweater just like the one Boromir wore in Lord of the Rings? Winter is coming on, and I need a new sweater. Thanks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, she will need about 2 acres fenced. You should start by getting the t-posts and get some nice 4' woven wire. Then she will need some kind of a run-in shed, to keep the sheep dry. A water trough with a tank heater, and a barn for hay storage. A nice squeeze chute, to make it easy to do vacs. (WIHH will be able to do all her own vacs, I know that). A good stock dog...probably an Aussie or Border Collie. Then the sheep. She will need at least 2 to make the sweater in a proper size. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!

Happy knitting!
~Wendy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM you forgot the most important things. After the sheep are sheared she need the things to process the wool, drum carder and of course she can't do anything until she has her wheel. The dye pots and the dyes to get the correct red just for you CF. Yep we can help her, not a problem. I'd even be happy to offer my services to take her to the places she needs to go to get all the things she will need 

Now about this sweater? Where in that picture is there a red sweater? Are you speaking of the 3/4 sleeve tunic he is wearing? I'd be happy to direct her to a pattern and help her with anything else she needs.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Knit-Picks has a nice selection of Yarns.This would be a very fine knit. It almost looks like silk?? If more pic.s are aval. she can use a special graph paper made for knitting and draw out a desigin to match.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I will even donate the sheep, but they will need to be picked up. You could just use the electric netting and forego the t-posts.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweater? what sweater? You really need to warn a girl when you post a picture like that. <swoon>


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hee,he, he! You women are so bad. Now I think I may have to go and watch the LOR series again.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


Yummm


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I gotta say, that is one cool outfit tho.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Cabin Fever, here is a preview of your sweater.... 

Sweater on the hoof...









The wind was blowing, so their wool is standing up a bit.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marci you have Shetland? They have very nice looking coats for this time of the year. I bet by spring they will be fantastic.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Forget the LOR guy.... THOSE are *CUTE* little sheep!!!!



Spoken like a....non...ummm...16 year old girl... guess that proves I need to marry a Shepard! lol or a Cowboy...:lonergr:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, think you have all the information to get started CF ... I'd start on the fencing and run in shed first ..... then the shetland from Mrs. H ... the fiber prep under the guidance of Marchie ... then come back and ask for a nice pattern .... WIHH will be ready for plaid knitting by then ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know just the spot too. How about that little pasture type place that is there next to or behind the garden.If I remember right it's nice and sheltered and in close enough proximity to that wonderful poll shed/garage you have there. Just cut a sheppy sized hole in the side and build a pen inside for the lovelies  Don't worry though CF Shetland are small sheep about the size of a good sized Labrador. You will need at least 2 so the one doesn't get lonely. 1 1/2 - 2 fleeces should provide enough wool for a sweater for you. But if WIHH needs more for other things she will be knitting, socks, hats, scarves, gloves.... she might need more.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> See how we all band together to help?
> 
> Rose


What are friends for? 

Yes, I do have Shetlands.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rose2005 said:


> Or if you would prefer Jacob sheep we could bring some up late spring!


Or make it mid-summer and you all and CF/WIHH could meet up at our place the weekend after Father's Day at our 6th annual homesteading weekend to exchange the sheep.

Might as well make a Big weekend of it and all.

Yup, a couple Shetland and a couple Jacob will make a nice STARTER fiber flock (course, ya gotta add some Corriedale in there!!!)


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cabin fever......you would be better off just go buying your self a red sweater..:rock: these people are way way too helpful. hee hee


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

And to add variety, a couple of alpacas and an angora rabbit or two, and maybe some angora goats too! Even a manly man like you might have sensitive skin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We've always been known to go that extra step in helping!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

After knitting fisherman's knits and the Norway types...I prefer doing the fisherman's knits. It's kind of like weaving..do you like pattern with color or pattern by technique...

Anyway. Artificer is another of those rugged type guys (no beard tho). Moving a lot, outdoors, etc. He prefers to wear the fisherman's knit types because they breath better. Says the others feel heavy. :shrug: so there's input from a guy. (he also likes a LOT of looseness around the upper arms so he can move more easily. Says the fitted sweaters always make him feel like he's going to rip something.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dale of Norway would be nice but it would be cheaper (less expensive) to buy one already made, and they ain't cheap. 

WIHH there are some really nice easy men's patterns out there. Check on Ravelry. Have you looked at the Cobblestone sweater? It is a very easy sweater and you could all color easily if you wanted to. I have an old issue of Interweave Knits that is all about sweaters for men, if you would like to look at it. I think I may have a fair collection of sweater patterns myself. I'll need to check.

As for your ability, I think at this point you could handle just about anything a pattern would toss at you. Really I think you would have no problems. EZ has some beautiful men's sweaters she designed for her husband, they are beautiful.

The amount and cost of yarn is going to be the killer but you an fudge that too.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The Sweater Workshop book I told you about has patterns for all sorts of sweaters. She has worked out a formula that you can make any size by measuring the person the sweater is for. I would highly recommend it. That book got me to be able to do things that I never thought I could do.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I just made a vest for my DH out of handspun coopworth. It took so much longer knitting for him than me because he's so much bigger, but there are NO SLEEVES  You might start with one of those and then go from there.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

CF and WIHH, take a look ...

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/mens_clothing.php

CF, perhaps while WIHH is tending to the sheep, processing and spinning You could learn to crochet.... grin
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/men.php
http://blog.thecrochetdude.com/2009/01/05/lets-get-this-party-started.aspx

I made 3 mens size crochet cable sweaters last Christmas for dh and sons. I hope they realize they are heirlooms cause it's much easier to buy their size. smile


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Boromir's "sweater" looks to me like it was knitted out of steel wire. What kind of knitting needles would work that up?? I'm also envisioning a flock of sheep with steel wool....

That, and all I can say is, I'm rather more of an Aragorn girl, myself....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's actually called Chainmail and it is not knit. http://tinyurl.com/y9ea68s A friend's son makes it and it is an extremely tedious thing to make. It involves linking small rings of metal by hand.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

... although I've seen some really funky costume chain mail that is knitted with rusty coloured twine/cotton, then spray painted with metallic paint! From a distance, it looks like rusted chainmail. 

Wouldn't be any use against an orc, though. 

<sighing dreamily at the remembered sound of creaking leather and chainmail ... what _is _it about that particular combination of noises that is so viscerally appealing?>


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I gotta say, that is one cool outfit tho.


What outfit?


----------

